# Favorite recordings - lists! Lists! Lists!



## Blancrocher

Hi Everyone, 

This is a thread for lists of your favorite recordings (of the moment :lol. In this thread you've got a lot of creative control over what kind of list you post: it can be your "Top 15 String Quartet CDs," "50 Lieder Albums," "My Top 200 Classical CDs of All Time," "5 Underrated Hammerklaviers," or "30 Essential Spectral CDs." Feel free to mix classical and non-classical. The choice is up to you!

It should go without saying that our tastes change; you're welcome to post a new list covering the same material, but give us at least a month or two to digest the first one--unless you feel it's really urgent :lol: My only request is that everyone only post one list in a week maximum (unless the thread is moving very slowly--use your judgment); it would be most useful if the thread moved slowly enough that people could follow up on recommendations. 

I'd like this to be an easy-going thread. Please keep discussion to a minimum, though brief compliments are fine; you could also provide some annotations on your own lists. This isn't the place to debate the merits of various kinds of repertoire, to discuss concepts such as "best" or "greatest," or to question whether a given work/composer fits in a given category of music; if a provocative post should appear, please leave it alone. This is just a place for the obsessive-compulsive among us (i.e. pretty much all of us :lol to share their favorite cds, and to observe the tastes--and perhaps the changing tastes--of some members of the forum. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who chooses to participate.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll kick things off with a hastily assembled list that I'll probably regret in the morning. 

TOP 20 J.S. BACH CDS

1. Well-Tempered Clavier, Sviatoslav Richter
2. Salzburg Concert, Glenn Gould (including the Goldberg Variations; rec. 1959)
3. Art of Fugue, Gustav Leonhardt (rec. 1969)
4. English Suites, Glenn Gould
5. Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos, Casadesus etc.
6. Goldberg Variations, Glenn Gould (rec. 1955)
7. Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, Henryk Szeryng (rec. 1955)
8. Cello Suites, Pierre Fournier
9. Well-Tempered Clavier, Glenn Gould
10. Art of Fugue, Charles Rosen
11. Inventions (with Scarlatti sonatas), Marcelle Meyer
12. Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, Frisch/Quintana
13. Baroque Guitar, Julian Bream
14. Goldberg Variations, Gustav Leonhardt (rec. 1978)
15. Organ Works, Anton Heiller
16. Partitas, Glenn Gould
17. Italian Concerto etc., Glenn Gould
18. Inventions, Glenn Gould
19. French Suites and Overture in the French Style, Glenn Gould
20. Art of Fugue, Emerson String Quartet 

HONORABLE MENTIONS: 

I don't listen to JSB's vocal music very much compared to his instrumental music, but here are a few favorites:

Motets (Suzuki)
Mass in B minor (Herreweghe, rec. 2011; Karajan--1st Kyrie)
Magnificat (Herreweghe)

...

There are some masterpieces missing, but in some cases that's because I haven't settled on my favorite recordings of them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Top Beethoven Symphony Cycle: * conducted by Zinman (Note: I am adding that this could change to Toscanini's cycle (1949-1953) which I just received today and am listing to right now--phenomenal!)

*Top Messiah Recordings:*

#1 Westenburg for traditional Messiah
#2 Dunedin Consort for Dublin version Messiah
#3 Marriner with Elly Ameling for a third version of Messiah (beware there are two different Marriner Messiah recordings, be sure to get this one with Ameling).

*Top Opera Recordings of some of my favorite operas*:

Fidelio conducted by Bernstein with Gundula Janowitz.

Flying Dutchman (Der fliegende Hollander) 
--conducted by Sinopoli for redemption ending version and 
--conducted by Klemperer for original ending (and greatest Senta, Anja Silja).

Maria Stuarda
--conducted by Bonynge (for Huguette Tourangeau's great mezzo-soprano voice) and 
--conducted by Patane for (Edita Gruberova).
--7 CD set titled "The Three Queens (Anna Bolena / Maria Stuarda / Roberto Devereux)" with Beverly Sills and various conductors.

Barber of Seville (there are more great ones but I will only list three)
--conducted by Levine with Beverly Sills for soprano Rosina
--conducted by Lopez-Cobos with Jennifer Larmore for a mezzo-soprano Rosina
--conducted by Weikert for highly ornamented soprano Edita Gruberova as Rosina

La Sonnambula conducted by Pido for Natalie Dessay.

L'Amico Fritz conducted by Veronesi.


----------



## Dr Johnson

*My favourite Beethoven Symphony cycle:*

LSO/Wyn Morris

*My Top 6 Elgar Violin Concerto Recordings:*

James Ehnes/Philharmonia/Andrew Davis
Yehudi Menuhin/LSO/Elgar
Jascha Heifetz/LSO/Malcolm Sargent
Nigel Kennedy/LPO/Vernon Handley
Nigel Kennedy/City of Birmingham SO/Simon Rattle
Albert Sammons/New Queen's Hall Orchestra/Henry Wood


----------



## DavidA

Favourite:

Beethoven Symphonies set: Karajan 1963 (+ no 6 from 1977 + 5&7 from Kleiber)

Fidelio - Karajan 

Missa Solemnis - Karajan 1966 and Bernstein 1979

Violin Concerto - Heifetz, Faust, Menuhin / Furtwangler

Piano Concertos - Serkin, Kempff, Gould, Fleisher.

String Quartets - Takacs


----------



## realdealblues

I have so many lists like this...both in my head and written down. Maybe tomorrow if I'm not so swamped at work I can publish a few.


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> I have so many lists like this...both in my head and written down. Maybe tomorrow if I'm not so swamped at work I can publish a few.


Looking forward to your Beethoven symphony cycle list.  Also curious your Messiah preferences. And any opera if you are into opera.

I'll add one item to my list:

*Top Beethoven Ninth*: Ferenc Fricsay (circa 1950s). The vocals on this are the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Balthazar

*11 Great Solo Piano Recordings by Artists under 50*

1. Alexandre Tharaud (1968) ~ _... plays Scarlatti_
2. Piotr Anderszewski (1969) ~ _Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, Métopes, Masques_
3. Leif Ove Andsnes (1970) ~ _The Long, Long Winter Night_ 
4. Nikolai Lugansky (1972) ~ _Rachmaninov: Piano Sonatas_
5. Paul Lewis (1972) ~ _Schubert: The Late Piano Sonatas_
6. Alexander Melnikov (1973) ~ _Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues_
7. Yevgeny Sudbin (1980) ~ _Scriabin: Piano Music_
8. Bertrand Chamayou (1981) ~ _Années de pèlerinage_
9. Stanislav Khristenko (1984) ~ _Fantasies_
10. Rafał Blechacz (1985) ~ _Chopin: Préludes_
11. Daniil Trifonov (1991) ~ _Rachmaninov Variations_


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> I have so many lists like this...both in my head and written down. Maybe tomorrow if I'm not so swamped at work I can publish a few.


This for me also .:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock

*Overlooked or favorite Bach:*

*Peter Hill: Well-Tempered Clavier* (he's one of the very few pianists who don't follow the classical tradition of highlighting fugue subjects; maybe you'll want to hear what Bach should sound like but on the piano? Peter Hill is your man.)

*Staier: Harpsichord concerto in D minor* (one of Bach's greatest achievements; Staier properly avoids too much staccato, the balance between the orchestra and soloist is pretty good, the sound of the harpsichord is nice and the recorded sound is nice as well)

*Biggs: Prelude and Fugue in A minor* (one of Bach's greatest works again and somehow not well known, puts his more popular stuff to shame; the recording by Biggs is from the 1960s but it's more colorful, clear, and intense than more modern recordings.)

*Some essential Renaissance music albums*

*Cut Circle: Dufay's Four Tenor Masses* (if there existed a good recording of the isorhythmic motets, I'd have chosen that instead, but there is not, so I chose the next best thing from the early Renaissance; the credo from Missa L'homme arme is a long-time favorite and a masterpiece with few peers IMO.)

*Beauty Farm: Gombert motets* (Gombert is the biggest secret of the Renaissance, utterly unique, complex and beautiful; Beauty Farm sings one-voice-per-part with close miking, as one should in this repertoire.)

*Sound and the Fury: Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum (2013)* (a sweet Ockeghem mass sung by the supreme talents of Sound and the Fury in a close recording where their voices get to shine.)


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*

This is one of my favorite Symphonies. I have a thing for 1st Symphonies because there's something special in them that unlocks the composer for me. In my mind I am able to see seeds of what they will create and what is possible by carefully listening to and understanding their beginnings and this is especially true when I hear this Symphony. Now these aren't in a particular order. These are just my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra*

"There's nothing like it! The sheer force of sound. The Gewandhaus's beautiful string section, the smooth woodwinds, every detail is there. No other recordings makes more use of every sforzando marking. This is a recording for the ages and I would never want to be without it."
*
Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*

"There's something very special about Lenny's second recording of this work. It also serves as a good reminder that "Old" Lenny doesn't mean "Slow" Lenny. Lenny's dancing rhythms and infectious joy and excitement make this one a real show-stopper, especially in the finale. One of my favorites."

*Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra*

"I am a huge fan of Gunter Wand's cycle as many know and things found in this recording ring true throughout the entire cycle. It's just completely illuminating and full of life. So many attention to details and such wonderful playing. Every symphony has a perfect pulse throughout. There is a perfect flow. There's no racing through, no dragging, everything is perfectly balanced in relationship to each movement that precedes it and again this is one recording I would never want to be without"

*Honorable Mentions:* I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I can't not list a couple from the _*Mono Era*_. I would like to mention *Arturo Toscanini's 1937 recording with the BBC Symphony Orchestra*. This recording is great and has all the joy and life of Bernstein. Also, *Herbert Von Karajan's 1953 recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra* is worth mention. While missing the 1st movement repeat EMI's sound and balancing brings forward so much that is missing in Karajan's later cycles (like the woodwinds). I enjoy Karajan and I don't mind his obsession for beauty but this first recording is wonderful to hear in contrast and is more in line of what I want to hear in this first symphony.


----------



## AndorFoldes

Favorite Beethoven symphony cycle: Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden



realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*


I hope this becomes a regular fixture!


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*

This work always seems forgotten by most, like it's just strictly a passing symphony trying to get from first to the third, but it's a great work in its own right and this one often seems hardest to find recordings that really make it feel able to stand on its own if you knew nothing of what came before or after. Now, much like my favorite recordings in the first symphony, I do also love Chaily, Wand and Bernstein (especially Bernstein's explosive 1964 recording with the New York philharmonic) in this symphony as well, but I don't want to be overly repetitive so I am trying to add in some other favorites. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Wolfgang Sawallisch/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*

"This recording is great! I don't know that I've ever heard anyone else say Sawallish when it comes to great Beethoven recordings or interpretations but this one is exceptional. I got to hear Sawallisch conduct the Eroica Symphony many years ago and it was a fantastic evening of music. The orchestra is electrifying on this recording and I think it's one of the finest recordings of this symphony you will ever hear."

*Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

"Lots of Beecham humor, wit and lyricism fill this recording. Beecham definitely makes this Symphony stand on its own and not feel like the Eroica's little redheaded step-brother. One of my favorites!"

*Pierre Monteux/London Symphony Orchestra*

"Pierre has it all for me in this symphony. This recording is full of fire with wonderfully judged tempos and phrasing. Again he makes it able to stand alone. "

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Bruno Walter's 1952 recording with the New York Philharmonic*. Bruno Walter has always been a favorite for me and his charms are fully apparent on this recording. His wonderful energy and dance like phrases make this one such a joy to hear. Also, *Felix Weingartner's 1938 recording with the London Symphony Orchestra* is a real barn burner, full of driving force that I enjoy digging out from time to time. There's so many recordings that it's often hard to choose favorites when I sit down to think about them but hopefully this will inspire some new listening for those that want to explore this work some more.


----------



## CDs

Favorite *Charles Mackerras* CDs:

1. Mozart: Symphonies 38 Through 41
2. Mozart: Symphonies 29, 31 (Paris), 32, 35 (Haffner) & 36 (Linz)
3. Beethoven: Complete Symphonies
4. Mozart: Requiem in D Minor (Levin Edition)


----------



## Op.123

Just a few

1. Verdi: La Traviata - M. Callas - 1958 - Lisbon - 1987 remaster EMI
2. Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera - M. Callas - 1957 - La Scala - MYTO
3. Liszt: Piano Works - J. Bolet - Decca
4. Brahms: Symphonies - G. Wand - RCA
5. Cherubini: Medea - M. Callas - 1958 - Dallas - MYTO
6. Debussy: Preludes - K. Zimerman - DG
7. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier - E. Shwarzkopf - EMI


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last weeks absolute top favorite albums
1. Masque-Other True Self (it's Vernon Reid!)
2. Weinberg-solo cello music (2 volumes on naxos)


----------



## dieter

realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
> 
> This work always seems forgotten by most, like it's just strictly a passing symphony trying to get from first to the third, but it's a great work in its own right and this one often seems hardest to find recordings that really make it feel able to stand on its own if you knew nothing of what came before or after. Now, much like my favorite recordings in the first symphony, I do also love Chaily, Wand and Bernstein (especially Bernstein's explosive 1964 recording with the New York philharmonic) in this symphony as well, but I don't want to be overly repetitive so I am trying to add in some other favorites. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.
> 
> *Wolfgang Sawallisch/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*
> 
> "This recording is great! I don't know that I've ever heard anyone else say Sawallish when it comes to great Beethoven recordings or interpretations but this one is exceptional. I got to hear Sawallisch conduct the Eroica Symphony many years ago and it was a fantastic evening of music. The orchestra is electrifying on this recording and I think it's one of the finest recordings of this symphony you will ever hear."
> 
> *Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> "Lots of Beecham humor, wit and lyricism fill this recording. Beecham definitely makes this Symphony stand on its own and not feel like the Eroica's little redheaded step-brother. One of my favorites!"
> 
> *Pierre Monteux/London Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> "Pierre has it all for me in this symphony. This recording is full of fire with wonderfully judged tempos and phrasing. Again he makes it able to stand alone. "
> 
> *Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Bruno Walter's 1952 recording with the New York Philharmonic*. Bruno Walter has always been a favorite for me and his charms are fully apparent on this recording. His wonderful energy and dance like phrases make this one such a joy to hear. Also, *Felix Weingartner's 1938 recording with the London Symphony Orchestra* is a real barn burner, full of driving force that I enjoy digging out from time to time. There's so many recordings that it's often hard to choose favorites when I sit down to think about them but hopefully this will inspire some new listening for those that want to explore this work some more.


I also really like the Leningrad Sanderling, the Bruno Walter and the Szell.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"*

The Eroica symphony is where most feel Beethoven finally hit his first big moment in the Symphonic form and obviously It's a masterpiece that is still loved today. There are so many great recordings and again I don't want to be overly repetitive so I am trying to not just pick everything from the same cycles and once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra*

"I have to put Klemperer in my Top 3 favorites. Now in some ways his mono recording surpasses his Stereo remake but the stereo recording has superior sound and playing from the Philharmonia Orchestra. The overall vision is still the same, with its grand and truly heroic design, with the mono recording have slightly quicker tempos. Anyway, Klemperer was a master of the Eroica and I wouldn't ever want to be without either of his studio recordings."

*George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra*

"Still quite possibly the most clear and dramatic recording of this work in history. This one is full of drive and intensity and the amazing way that Szell takes the coda in the finale at lightning speed with perfect clarity from the orchestra is pretty much unmatched. This is a true classic!"

*Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra*

"Munch was a great conductor and he was also a great conductor of the German classics which this recording (along with his Brahms) proves in my book. It's another true classic much in line with Szell and Toscanini's recordings. It seems forgotten in this day in age of "if you didn't record a complete cycle why bother" but it has stood the test of time in my mind and is one of the finest Eroica's on disc."

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying with stereo recordings for my main choices but again I will list a couple from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Wilhelm Furtwangler's 1952 recording with the Berlin Philharmonic from Dec. 8[SUP]th[/SUP]. *This is the best balanced and best recorded of Furtwangler's Eroicas'. And while some may prefer the wartime recording for various reasons this one is best in my mind for its amazing intensity and sound. Also, *Erich Kleiber**'**s 1950 recording with the Concertogebouw Orchestra* is top of the heap. Kleiber throws in so much extra power in the first movement recapitulation and his Funeral March is relentless. It's simply one of the best. I also can't go without mentioning *Arturo Toscanini* although it's tough to choose between his 1949 and 1953 recordings with the *NBC Symphony Orchestra*. Overall, I think I prefer the 1949 recording for it's more natural flow during the Funeral March but it's tough to really judge. Both are worth hearing even for the very small differences between the two and both are fantastic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> *Top Beethoven Symphony Cycle: * conducted by Zinman (Note: I am adding that this could change to Toscanini's cycle (1949-1953) which I just received today and am listing to right now--phenomenal!)


After further listening I will have to go with Zinman's cycle for my one and only (if we could only have one) Beethoven symphony cycle. Zinman's cycle has modern recording quality and while the Toscanini set is pretty good sound quality, it's age and limitations still show up. Also I heard the set was sonically enhanced in some why that apparently does not sit well with audiophiles. No matter, I like it, but it will be second to Zinman. Also Monteux is still up there in the top of my pile. The rest, Wand, Szell, Bernstein NYPO are near the bottom. Leibowitz is good and fast but again, older recording technology limits that one. Hanover is perhaps a very nice period recording but I guess I just don't like period instruments or something because Hanover is at the bottom of my pile. Ferencscik is a fine cycle but nothing to write home about.

Beyond that I have no other Beethoven symphony cycles and don't see the need for any more. I spent hours after getting Zinman and Toscaninni trying to find another cycle and failed to find any, other than the later live Norrington set (with Jonas Kaufmann and Camilla Nylund), but is a bit too high priced even used.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60*

This work is a lot like Symphony #2 in that some feel it's just a passing symphony trying to get from the third to the fifth, but just like the second symphony, it's a great work in its own right. Many of my previous conductors carry through to the fourth symphony as well, but again I will try to be overly repetitive but as I move on through the nine symphonies it becomes difficult at times. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic*

"While the tempos might be a little slower than most, Bohm creates such a natural flow that most should never notice. Bohm was so great at creating momentum and clarity and here is a prime example. The Vienna Philharmonic sounds gorgeous! This one of my absolute favorite recordings to reach for when I want to hear this symphony."

*Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony*

"Symphonies like this one just cater to Bruno Walter's strengths. He brings all his charms to light. While it lacks the repeats, the woodwind playing in the finale is worth the price of admission. One of my favorites from old Bruno."

*Bernard Haitink/London Symphony Orchestra*

"This is one of the newer recordings that grabbed me for this work. The LSO are in top form. The horns are great, lively and dancing Scherzo, the bassoon solo in the finale, it's all really exceptional. It's just an all around great fourth and one of the highlights from Haitink's LSO Live cycle."

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Hermann Scherchen's 1954 recording with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*. Great energy and drive as you might expect with Scherchen. Intense and just wonderful to hear. Also, once again *Arturo Toscanini's* *1939 recording with the BBC Symphony Orchestra* immediately comes to mind. It's classic Toscanini that just brings this work to life.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

This symphonies first few notes are possibly the most well-known motif in musical history. It's iconic and there's so many recordings out there it makes it very difficult to choose between them, but I'm going to give it a shot. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*George Szell/Vienna Philharmonic*

"I discovered this Live recording from 1969 some time ago on the Orfeo label and it is about as stellar as you can get. Honestly either of George Szell's other two studio recordings would work on this list, but this one just adds a little something extra with the live atmosphere. Szell is one of those guys that pretty much owns the 5th in my mind."

*Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra*

"I love Wand's cycle and this is one of the reasons. This recording has all the qualities that make a great recording of the fifth symphony. All the vehemence and majesty you could ever want and I never tire of hearing it."

*Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra*

"This is another recording I don't think I've ever heard anyone else mention. The only bad thing about this recording is the sound. There is congestion and distortion in loud passages which is a shame because I love this recording. There's so much power coming from the Boston Symphony at times I swear it could physically knock you over when played at a decent volume."

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Erich Kleiber's 1953 recording with the Concertgebouw Orchestra*. It just doesn't get much better than this! His son Carlos's recording for all its celebration never achieves this level of tension and drama. The nobility factor in the finale reminds me of Klemperer and makes me feel as though I should be kneeling before a King or Queen. Which leads me to *Otto Klemperer's* *1955 recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra* recording and the amazing power behind it. Klemperer's stereo recording has better balances and sound but slightly quicker tempos in this one help it along as well as the fact that in my mind there's nothing that goes from powerful, forceful, sheer grit in the first movement to that grand, majestic, nobility factor I already mentioned in the finale than this recording.


----------



## Dirge

Here's a hodgepodge of favorites that Robert Schumann would no doubt deride for their hellish brevity …

[Gregorian chant]: _Ave verum corpus_
:: Bénédictins de l'Abbaye Saint-Maurice-et-Saint-Maur, Clervaux (Luxembourg) [Philips]
I don't listen to much Gregorian chant, but when I do, it's usually this one … one of the great minute and a halves of the last thousand years or so. This particular performance was recorded back in 1959, but it still strikes me as the one to beat.





Thomas TALLIS: _Miserere nostri_
:: Skinner/Alamire [Obsidian]
Using only three words of text-"Miserere nostri, Domine" ("Lord, have mercy on us")-this deceptively simple seven-voice motet is actually a contrapuntal _tour de force_ and one of the finest examples of art concealing art from the Renaissance. The intricate system of canons is so ingeniously derived and insidiously contrived that it calls no attention to itself even as the music naturally emerges out of it; then, almost before you know it, it's over. The ardent Alamire performance ramps up decisively and doesn't let up until the last possible moment. The group is recorded in a closer, less blended way than usual that allows you to better hear the inner workings should you decide to focus on them.





Tomás Luis de VICTORIA: _O vos omnes_
:: Malcolm/Westminster Catherdral Choir [Argo]
_O vos omnes_ is the most popular of the 18 Tenebrae Responsories that Victoria included in his «Officium Hebdomadae Sanctae» of 1585. The Responsories are solemn and austere yet starkly dramatic motet settings of texts recounting the Passion-the suffering, crucifixion, and death-of Christ. Malcolm's inspired choir sings the bejeezus out of it.





Claudio MONTEVERDI: _Lamento della Ninfa_ from Madrigals, Book VIII
:: Zomer, Veldhoven/Cappella Figuralis [Channel]
Even in a crowded field of beautiful recordings of this beautiful piece, this one stands out for its beauty.





J. S. BACH: Cantata "Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft" BWV 50
:: Gardiner/EBS & Monteverdi Choir [Soli Deo Gloria, live]
This fired-up little movement-the remnant of a lost work that may or may not be by Bach-sounds like the call to arms from a Lutheran battle cantata. Gardiner and his forces play/sing the bejeezus out of it, performing with uncharacteristic near-reckless abandon.





J. S. BACH (arr. Kurtág): Sonatina from "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" BWV 106 (aka _Actus tragicus_)
:: M. & G. Kurtág [ECM]
Kurtág takes Bach's already beautifully distilled music and distills it some more … for piano four hands.





Franz SCHUBERT: Hungarian Melody in B minor, D. 817
:: Ashkenazy [Decca]
Ashkenazy made some wonderfully direct and refreshing Schubert recordings for Decca the mid-60s, including this one of the seemingly simple but difficult to nail Hungarian Melody.





Franz SCHUBERT: Impromptu in F minor, D. 935/1
:: E. Fischer [HMV/Pearl]
Edwin Fischer at his noble and unaffected best. The fairly minimalist Pearl transfer is far superior to the others I've heard, which filter/process much of the life out of the sound; unfortunately, I could find no streams of the Pearl transfer.





Frédéric CHOPIN: Mazurka in F major, Op. 68/3
:: Jonas [Columbia]
Jonas convinces so thoroughly with her uncommonly intimate and quietly noble approach to this mazurka that other approaches sound just plain wrong.





Johannes BRAHMS: Geistliches Lied, Op. 30
:: Det Norske Solistkor [BIS]
This is a deceptively simple work of great beauty that conceals a structure of unexpected complexity-a rather ingenious double canon as it turns out. In that regard, it might be thought of as the Romantic counterpart to Tallis's _Miserere nostri_. The exceedingly well-matched and balanced Norwegians sing in as pure and flawless a manner as humanly possible while managing not to sound neutral/generic/faceless-no mean trick. It's all very sublime.
https://play.spotify.com/track/1Ep539hClSLZbGAAQSz7B2

Charles IVES: "General William Booth Enters into Heaven"
:: Gramm & Cumming [Vox or Phoenix USA]
This schizophrenic/phantasmagorical little song is the "Bohemian Rhapsody" of early 20th-century art song and represents Ives in a nutshell. Gramm & Cumming give by far my favorite performance of any Ives song on record-it simply reeks of Ives (as both his champions and his detractors will attest).
https://play.spotify.com/track/31CQAQbznFsdoIGX1yHpNl

Zoltan KODÁLY: "Sírfelirat" ("Epitaph") from 7 Piano Pieces, Op. 11
:: Sándor [Candide/Vox '74?]
Had Liszt stumbled upon Debussy's "La cathédrale engloutie" in his travels, it would have surely ended up in «Années de pèlerinage» sounding something like "Epitaph"-at least as played by Sándor. Sándor adopts a catholic approach to the piece, strongly suggesting Liszt and Debussy from a still recognizable base of Kodály. The playing here is much more dynamic and dramatic and large-scale, more Lisztian, than in other accounts I know, with less of a prevailing/dominating Debussyan atmosphere (as in Peter Frankl's ASV account). If you can imagine something like a cross between, say, "Chapelle de Guillaume Tell" and "La cathédrale engloutie" with just a hint of Dances from Marosszék, then you can imagine something like Sándor's account of "Epitaph."




 (~5'24"-end)

Béla BARTÓK: 3 Studies, Op. 18
:: Lowenthal [Pro Piano]
This is perhaps the highlight of Lowenthal's highlight-filled Bartók album, as he outplays all comers in these brutally difficult Studies/Études-Bartók himself couldn't play them. Whereas other pianists tend to downplay angularity and inner contrast/conflict, Lowenthal does not. This willingness to let the inner voices "have at it" combined with the sheer rigor and precision of his playing allows patterns and cycles to emerge that are lost in other accounts.




 (#28, #29 & #30)

Ralph VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: _Merciless Beauty_
:: Langridge, Endellion Quartet minus viola [EMI]
These three little pieces for voice and string trio (two violins & cello) are settings of rondels likely mis-attributed to Chaucer. "Those strange cold Chaucer Rondels," as Simona Parkenham describes them, are indeed strange and cold, stripped-down and severe anomalies in Vaughan Williams' output (comparable in that respect to the Sonata for Violin & Cello in Ravel's output). Langridge is superb in these little songs, but I couldn't find a video or audio stream of his recording.

Stefan WOLPE: Dance in Form of a Chaconne (from _Zemach Suite_)
:: Holzman [Bridge]
A wonderfully angular and disjunct piece played as such by one of Wolpe's most eloquent present-day champions.





Conlon NANCARROW: Player Piano Study 3A
:: Alarm Will Sound [Nonesuch]
Boogie-woogie run amok. Alarm Will Sound play the hell out of a fine ensemble arrangement of the piece.





Julián ORBÓN: Tres cantigas del rey
:: Baird, Puyana, Mata/Solistas de México [Dorian]
This trio of little neo-Spanish Renaissance songs sounds like a cross between Vaughan Williams' _Merciless Beauty_ and Falla's Harpsichord Concerto.





György LIGETI: _Musica ricercata VII_
:: Babayan [Pro Piano]
This mesmerizing little piece features a relentless seven-note ostinato in the left hand that is rhythmically and dynamically independent from a fetching folk melody in the right hand. The melody starts off very simply and is then played against various transformations of itself in deft counterpoint, including canon-very nice. Babayan's ultra-even weighting and articulation of the left-hand part establishes an almost hypnotic atmosphere that's missing in other accounts, and it allows him to float the right-hand melody with magical effect.





Joaquín RODRIGO: Invocación y danza
:: P. Romero [Philips]
The quasi-religious Invocation builds in tension throughout, and the release-but not quite total release-of that tension at the segue to the Dance is a downright magical little moment. Romero gives an evocative and artfully dramatic performance that's impressively focused and precise yet wide-ranging and spirited, and it's accomplished with a certain flinty flamenco flair to boot. He screws up tension gradually but surely in the intricately atmospheric Invocation (bringing out the tolling of the bells especially well) and releases it with a just-tempered joy at the dawning of the ambivalent Dance, which is at once joyful and nostalgic. All in all, this is the most well-rounded and catholic performance of this work that I know.





Alfred SCHNITTKE: Minuet
:: Kremer, Bashmet & Rostropovich [EMI]
A droll little dance in the Devil's ballroom.





Brian FERNEYHOUGH: In Nomine a 3
:: Ensemble Recherche [Kairos]
Ferneyhough's slightly twisted take on a fruitful little Renaissance ditty that was for a time taken up by every English composer worth his salt. Ferneyhough modeled his nifty little fantasy (for piccolo, oboe & clarinet) on an In Nomine by Renaissance composer Christopher Tye, the composer most associated with the form. The work begins with the clarinet playing the original plainchant incipit, which quickly gets the full Ferneyhough treatment.


----------



## Guest

Alright, I will take this opportunity to go with a list of non-classical music, specifically 80's albums that I liked the most. Bear in mind that I was heavily into New Wave/Post Punk, as well as Punk, during this time, so that is the lion's share of this list. And as of right now, I can't really put them in order, because it is such a diverse grouping.

New Order - Substance
The Cure - Disintegration
Depeche Mode - Black Celebration
The Clash - London Calling (I know, technically 1979, but only by about 1 week)
The Smiths - The Queen is Dead
Bad Religion - Suffer
Social Distortion - Social Distortion
Van Halen - 1984
Joy Division - Closer (while I actually like Unknown Pleasures more, this is the one released in 1980)


----------



## maudia

realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"*
> 
> The Eroica symphony is where most feel Beethoven finally hit his first big moment in the Symphonic form and obviously It's a masterpiece that is still loved today. There are so many great recordings and again I don't want to be overly repetitive so I am trying to not just pick everything from the same cycles and once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.
> 
> *Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra*
> 
> "I have to put Klemperer in my Top 3 favorites. Now in some ways his mono recording surpasses his Stereo remake but the stereo recording has superior sound and playing from the Philharmonia Orchestra. The overall vision is still the same, with its grand and truly heroic design, with the mono recording have slightly quicker tempos. Anyway, Klemperer was a master of the Eroica and I wouldn't ever want to be without either of his studio recordings."
> 
> *George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra*
> 
> "Still quite possibly the most clear and dramatic recording of this work in history. This one is full of drive and intensity and the amazing way that Szell takes the coda in the finale at lightning speed with perfect clarity from the orchestra is pretty much unmatched. This is a true classic!"
> 
> *Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> "Munch was a great conductor and he was also a great conductor of the German classics which this recording (along with his Brahms) proves in my book. It's another true classic much in line with Szell and Toscanini's recordings. It seems forgotten in this day in age of "if you didn't record a complete cycle why bother" but it has stood the test of time in my mind and is one of the finest Eroica's on disc."
> 
> *Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying with stereo recordings for my main choices but again I will list a couple from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Wilhelm Furtwangler's 1952 recording with the Berlin Philharmonic from Dec. 8[SUP]th[/SUP]. *This is the best balanced and best recorded of Furtwangler's Eroicas'. And while some may prefer the wartime recording for various reasons this one is best in my mind for its amazing intensity and sound. Also, *Erich Kleiber**'**s 1950 recording with the Concertogebouw Orchestra* is top of the heap. Kleiber throws in so much extra power in the first movement recapitulation and his Funeral March is relentless. It's simply one of the best. I also can't go without mentioning *Arturo Toscanini* although it's tough to choose between his 1949 and 1953 recordings with the *NBC Symphony Orchestra*. Overall, I think I prefer the 1949 recording for it's more natural flow during the Funeral March but it's tough to really judge. Both are worth hearing even for the very small differences between the two and both are fantastic.


Looking forward for your favourite Pastoral


----------



## SixFootScowl

maudia said:


> Looking forward for your favourite Pastoral


Yes, that will be interesting. I suspect Bruno Walter will be among his favorites. I have heard that Bruno's 6th is one of the very best.


----------



## maudia

My list: Bruno Walter (the best) + Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker (I love Bernstein - in Beethoven/Haydn/Mahler and Brahms), Karl Böhm, Harnoncourt, Norrington, Toscanin. Zinman to be explored.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"*

Continuing on with the sixth symphony. This symphony like the fifth and the third is iconic and there's so many recordings out there that it makes it very difficult to choose between them, but once again I'll give it a shot. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic*

"This one probably isn't a surprise. This recording has been atop lists for many years and while slower paced you just can't get much more clarity, depth and beauty than Karl Bohm's classic recording. The Vienna Philharmonic play wonderfully and the sound is very warm. Just a great sixth!"

*Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra*

"Another that might be no surprise is this recording from Bruno Walter. The old man's warmth and optimistic nature comes through on this one in spades and it makes this one such a joy to hear. You can tell Bruno really loved this work and his approach to it just works!"

*Pierre Monteux/Vienna Philharmonic*

"This is another gorgeous recording. Pierre really was great at capturing the classical nature of Beethoven's symphonies without excessive romance but still maintaining added warmth in much in the way that Bruno Walter did. The Vienna Philharmonic sounds wonderful as well. Truly delightful!"

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Arturo Toscanini's 1939 live recording with the NBC Symphony Orchestra*. This particular recording just had an extra amount of life and tension compared to his other recordings as he takes us through sunny strolls and violent storms with all the thrill and grandeur that Toscanini could instill so well into these Symphonies. Another recording I would mention is *Wilhelm Furtwangler's* *1947 live recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. **This was Furtwangler's first* recording back with the Berlin Philharmonic after the war and it seems to me his most personal. It doesn't conjure up nature in the way that Toscanini's recording does but more of an internal human nature. It's a very deep reading and one that is worth hearing.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

I'm heading into the home stretch of my favorites list with the seventh symphony. The seventh symphony (or at least the Allegretto) was one of the first Beethoven works I remember as a child. One of my favorite movies growing up was a 1934 film entitled "The Black Cat" featuring Horror Icons Bela Lugosi and Boris Karloff. The film is still one of my favorites and the Allegretto constantly being played throughout the film is such a powerful theme, but anyway, onto business. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra*

"Szell's precise rhythms and the Clevelanders wonderful playing are only the tip of the iceberg. The scherzo floats and dances, finale bursts with excitement and the allegretto is like a hurricane with sustained power that can't be registered. One of the best sevenths ever recorded!"

*Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic*

"Most would probably pick Lenny's seventh with the Vienna Philharmonic but I find his 1964 recording with the New York Philharmonic just thrilling! The Vienna recording is smoother and better played but Lenny's excitement on this recording is just contagious and it's a wonderful ride!"

*Paul Kletzki/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra*

"You don't hear much about this cycle these days and I've been on the edge of mentioning Kletzki for other symphonies in these lists of mine but I'm glad to finally mention him here because his seventh is excellent. Those Czech strings and horns and winds, oh my, what a sound! Just listen to the string runs in the finale. Kletzki injected this music with such life and this symphony is a great example."

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Erich Kleiber's 1950 recording with the Concertgebouw Orchestra*. Once again I prefer the father to the son. I find Erich's recording much more detailed and articulate with wonderful balance. I will also mention *Felix Weingartner's* *1927 recording with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. *This was Weingartner's second recording and was recorded as part of a complete set to commemorate the centennial of Beethoven's death. The finale is a real barn burner as he almost makes Beethoven's metronome markings which was pretty rare at this time.


----------



## chesapeake bay

favorite recordings of Mahlers symphonys

1. Kondrashin - Moscow Phil 1969

2. Mehta - Israel Phil 1989

3. Bernstein - New York Phil 1962

4. Muti - Vienna Phil Barbara Bonney sop. 1995

5. Abbado - CSO 1980

6. Tennstedt - London Phil 1978

7. Bernstein - Ney York Phil 1966

8. Solti - CSO Harper, Popp, Auger sop., Minton and Watts 
Contralto, Kollo tenor, Shirley-Quirk Bar.,Telvela bass. 
Vienna State Opera Chorus.

9. Maazel - Vienna Phil 1985


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*

The eighth symphony is much like the fourth, stuck between two titans and somehow deemed less impressive or important. To me that's a mistake because the eighth is a tremendous work but also like the second and fourth symphonies it really takes a special recording to make it stand on its own so I've tried to pick a few that I feel really achieve that. Once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Bernard Haitink/London Symphony Orchestra*

"Much like Haitink's live fourth that this symphony is coupled with, this recording is really excellent. Tight rhythms, great tension and an exciting finale, what more could you want?

*Paavo Jarvi/Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen*

"I've almost mentioned Paavo Jarvi's cycle a couple times on these lists now too. I really love his take on the second, fourth and eighth symphonies. He really does wonderful things with what are thought of as the "lesser" symphonies. This eighth is wonderfully balanced with great dynamics and extremely clear lines. It's exciting and has some wonderful playing and I couldn't recommend it more."

*Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra*

"I have to mention Chailly again when it comes to the eighth symphony. This recording is mind blowing. I don't think the finale has ever been taken at a clip that pushes the players to the absolute boundaries of physical virtuosity. It's really beyond compare. The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra is on fire and with the amazing recorded sound, it's just hard to imagine anything more glorious."

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Carl Schuricht's 1957 recording with the Paris Conservatory Orchestra*. A neglected conductor for a neglected symphony. Schuricht's eighth is driven and energetic, direct and unmannered, letting the music speak for itself is sometimes an art in itself. I will also mention *Felix Weingartner's* *1936 recording with the Vienna Philharmonic. *Much like Schuricht's approach Weingartner's if very straight forward. He simply allows the melodic lines and dancing rhythms to spring forth as I feel Beethoven intended. These are both animated and lively interpretations that bring Beethoven's genius to the forefront.


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of: ...


So far you have little overlap (did not consider the honorable mentions). Six conductors show up for two symphonies, but only one, Szell, shows up for three symphonies. And I suspect Szell will be on your list of Ninths. Szell does have a very good cycle at that and I found Szell's Ninth second only to Fricsay's.

Your lists will remain as good reference material for those looking for Beethoven symphony recommendations.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"*

Here we reach the end of my list for the individual Beethoven symphonies. The ninth is ridiculous to try to narrow down because it's a work that can be interpreted so many different ways and still be successful. In the end a big part comes down to the singing because this is a choral work and if the singing isn't there it really can keep a good performance from becoming a great one. So, once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.

*Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic*

"This is one of the best ninths ever recorded! The Vienna Philharmonic plays beautifully and are captured in very nice warm analog sound. Bohm's moderate tempos bring out the real grandeur in this work. Those trumpets in the first movement, that beautiful flowing Adagio, one of the finest quartets of soloists ever assembled and rounded out with a glorious finale with one of the greatest rushes in the final bars of the score all make this one truly exhilarating!"

*Ferenc Fricsay/Berlin Philharmonic*

"This recording is special. There's no extra, dramatic touches in this recording in an attempt to try to create more tension like some conductors did back in this time period. Fricsay allowed the work to stand on its own. This one just sounds so natural. Everything flows with perfect grace and flowing rhythm from one movement to the next. Great playing from the Berlin Philharmonic, great singing from the soloists and chorus and wonderful early stereo sound make this one a must have and will always remain so in my mind."

*Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra*

"Once again I have to come back to Gunter Wand. This ninth has it all, fantastic playing, excellent singing, warm sound, the works! Perfect balances between strings and winds, you name it, they just don't get much better than this. It's the perfect union of Toscanini's driving rhythms and discipline with Walter's humanity and warmth. Just perfect!"

*Honorable Mentions:* Once again I'm staying mainly with stereo recordings for my main choices but I will list a couple others from the *Mono Era*. I would like to mention *Wilhelm Furtwangler's 1954 recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra at the Lucerne Festival*. Many people go for the Bayreuth or 1942 recording with Hitler in the Audience, but this recording has the best sound as well as the best playing. It was recorded shortly before Furtwangler's death and I feel was a culmination of what he had been trying to achieve in his previous efforts. I will also mention *Arturo Toscanini's* *1952 recording with the NBC Symphony Orchestra. *Much like Furtwangler's final recording I believe this was the culmination of everything Toscanini had been searching for in trying to record his own personal vision for the ninth. They both summed it all up in their final recordings and they are both grand visions by two of the most pioneering Beethoven conductors of the Mono era and they belong in every collection.

I also wanted to add a few others in the Honorable Mentions as well because there are some fabulous ninths out there that I also wouldn't want to be without. *Herbert Von* *Karajan's 1963 Berlin *recording as well as *Leonard Bernstein's 1979 Vienna *recording immediately come to mind. Both are legendary and rightly so. *Paul Kletzki's 1964 recording with the Czech Philharmonic* is also at the top of my list as one of the finest ninths ever recorded! *George Szell's 1961 recording in Cleveland*, *Charles Munch's 1958 Boston recording*, *Otto Klemperer's 1957 classic with the Philharmonia*, *Bruno Walter's 1959 account with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra*, *Fritz Reiner's 1961 recording with the Chicago Symphony*, I could continue on with other's from *Eugen Jochum and Rafael Kubelik*, but I will call this list done for now. I might do a list of my favorite and least favorite complete Beethoven cycles or I may do a list of Mahler Symphonies or other works I love. Who knows, but anyway, thanks for the likes and the comments. I've tried to do my best in what I feel are some of the best recordings of these works that represent the things I like to hear in these works after many, many, many, hours of listening and comparing well over 60 different cycles and hundreds of individual symphony recordings that I've owned over the years. Others will obviously have different outlooks and viewpoints but these are mine and if anyone finds them helpful than I'm happy to have helped.


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:
> 
> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral"*
> 
> Here we reach the end of my list for the individual Beethoven symphonies. The ninth is ridiculous to try to narrow down because it's a work that can be interpreted so many different ways and still be successful. *In the end a big part comes down to the singing because this is a choral work and if the singing isn't there it really can keep a good performance from becoming a great one. * So, once again these aren't in a particular order. These are just some of my favorites to reach for when I want to hear this work.


Exactly how I have always felt about it too. And that is why Fricsay is my favorite.

I have to stop second guessing you, although you did include Szell in the Honorable Mentions.


----------



## shadowdancer

realdealblues said:


> I've tried to do my best in what I feel are some of the best recordings of these works that represent the things I like to hear in these works after many, many, many, hours of listening and comparing well over 60 different cycles and hundreds of individual symphony recordings that I've owned over the years. Others will obviously have different outlooks and viewpoints but these are mine and if anyone finds them helpful than I'm happy to have helped.


I think that the best compliment that I can pay you is to let you know that my iTunes Library has a playlist called:
"realdealblues Beethoven cycle".

I don't own all your favorites but it is a nice project to start a critic listening of the mentioned works. Thanks a lot for your effort on putting this together.


----------



## realdealblues

shadowdancer said:


> I think that the best compliment that I can pay you is to let you know that my iTunes Library has a playlist called:
> "realdealblues Beethoven cycle".
> 
> I don't own all your favorites but it is a nice project to start a critic listening of the mentioned works. Thanks a lot for your effort on putting this together.


Wow, that is indeed quite the compliment. Thank you. I'm glad you enjoyed my musings and I hope you will enjoy listening to some of the recordings I mentioned.


----------



## realdealblues

Florestan said:


> Exactly how I have always felt about it too. And that is why Fricsay is my favorite.
> 
> I have to stop second guessing you, although you did include Szell in the Honorable Mentions.


Yep you were right in your predictions. I had already planned on mentioning Szell in the Honorable Mentions but on the whole I feel the Fricsay, Bohm and Wand are really top of the heap for me. Kletzki is up there too. There's a few things to nitpick here and there with some of the honorable mentions but overall they are all excellent and I love hearing them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

shadowdancer said:


> I think that the best compliment that I can pay you is to let you know that my iTunes Library has a playlist called:
> "realdealblues Beethoven cycle".
> 
> I don't own all your favorites but it is a nice project to start a critic listening of the mentioned works. Thanks a lot for your effort on putting this together.


Yep, it would be a good place to start for assembling a Frankencycle of Beethoven symphonies. 

You know, KenOC had a nice writeup on Amazon that analyzed about 10 or 20 Beethoven symphony cycles, and a couple other folks on Amazon had done similar writeups. I used to have them all linked and visit them a lot, and then one day they were gone! I can only guess that Amazon's lawyers saw some liability in it? Or a favored and high paying customer requested they be taken down because it did not favor that customers goods? Who knows, but it is a great loss.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I should note that on the point of vocals, I found this Blomstedt Ninth very pleasing, particularly for the performance of the tenor in the Turkish March part (and it is on a budget label so I got it for $7 new in a brick and mortar record store). But beware, Blomstedt had more than one recording of the Ninth, so be sure to get this one in particular, which is 1980.


----------



## Barbebleu

Balthazar said:


> *11 Great Solo Piano Recordings by Artists under 50*
> 
> 1. Alexandre Tharaud (1968) ~ _... plays Scarlatti_
> 2. Piotr Anderszewski (1969) ~ _Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, Métopes, Masques_
> 3. Leif Ove Andsnes (1970) ~ _The Long, Long Winter Night_
> 4. Nikolai Lugansky (1972) ~ _Rachmaninov: Piano Sonatas_
> 5. Paul Lewis (1972) ~ _Schubert: The Late Piano Sonatas_
> 6. Alexander Melnikov (1973) ~ _Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues_
> 7. Yevgeny Sudbin (1980) ~ _Scriabin: Piano Music_
> 8. Bertrand Chamayou (1981) ~ _Années de pèlerinage_
> 9. Stanislav Khristenko (1984) ~ _Fantasies_
> 10. Rafał Blechacz (1985) ~ _Chopin: Préludes_
> 11. Daniil Trifonov (1991) ~ _Rachmaninov Variations_


I'm going to hunt down the Melnikov. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> favorite recordings of Mahlers symphonys
> 
> 1. Kondrashin - Moscow Phil 1969
> 
> 2. Mehta - Israel Phil 1989
> 
> 3. Bernstein - New York Phil 1962
> 
> 4. Muti - Vienna Phil Barbara Bonney sop. 1995
> 
> 5. Abbado - CSO 1980
> 
> 6. Tennstedt - London Phil 1978
> 
> 7. Bernstein - Ney York Phil 1966
> 
> 8. Solti - CSO Harper, Popp, Auger sop., Minton and Watts
> Contralto, Kollo tenor, Shirley-Quirk Bar.,Telvela bass.
> Vienna State Opera Chorus.
> 
> 9. Maazel - Vienna Phil 1985


This must be a "live recording" or am I missing something?


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> This must be a "live recording" or am I missing something?


I see it's on YouTube Pugg. Can't see it commercially anywhere.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I see it's on YouTube Pugg. Can't see it commercially anywhere.


Thanks Barbebleu, found that one also, just curious if chesapeake bay knows more then we do.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> Thanks Barbebleu, found that one also, just curious if chesapeake bay knows more then we do.


Yea that one is from a pretty rare 16 cd boxset released by Netherlands Radio in 2006 and, indeed, it is live.


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> Yea that one is from a pretty rare 16 cd boxset released by Netherlands Radio in 2006 and, indeed, it is live.


Now It make sense, that box I have to find, I suppose it's from the Mahler centennial in my country.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> Now It make sense, that box I have to find, I suppose it's from the Mahler centennial in my country.


Yep Mahler Feest 1995


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"*

I wanted to do a similar list to my Beethoven Symphonies but I have been swamped at work and haven't had much time so I'm just going to list the recordings I reach for most often. Once again they are in no particular order, just a few favorites.

*Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1961)*
*Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1987)*
*Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (1967)
*
*Honorable Mentions: Rafael Kubelik *also has a wonderful live recording on Audite from 1971 with the same orchestra as his studio recording which is a must have in my book.* Bruno Walter's *1954 mono recording is of course worth hearing as well.* Georg Solti's* 1964 London Symphony Orchestra recording as well as *James Levine's* excellent 1974 recording with the same orchestra are also worth mentioning. *Pierre Boulez's *Chicago Symphony Orchestra recording from 1999 would probably round out my top picks.


----------



## realdealblues

Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*

*Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic*
*Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra*
*Klaus Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra (Live, 1989)*

*Honorable Mentions: Otto Klemperer *has a live recording from 1965 in Munich with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra which is fantastic. *Leonard Slatkin* and the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra , *Andrew Litton* and the Dallas Symphony and *Yoel Levi* and the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra are all great modern versions. *Zubin Mehta* and the Vienna Philharmonic is a classic performance with the exception of having the chorus enter at the wrong time, also both of *Leonard Bernstein's* New York Philharmonic performances (one on Sony and one on DG) are among my most listened too. Lenny's earlier performance on Sony has wonderful energy and excitement where his later recording is more fluid and dramatic. I love both and both version work for me.


----------



## chesapeake bay

realdealblues said:


> Top 3 Favorite Recordings Of:
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"*
> 
> I wanted to do a similar list to my Beethoven Symphonies but I have been swamped at work and haven't had much time so I'm just going to list the recordings I reach for most often. Once again they are in no particular order, just a few favorites.
> 
> *Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1961)*
> *Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1987)*
> *Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (1967)
> *
> *Honorable Mentions: Rafael Kubelik *also has a wonderful live recording on Audite from 1971 with the same orchestra as his studio recording which is a must have in my book.* Bruno Walter's *1954 mono recording is of course worth hearing as well.* Georg Solti's* 1964 London Symphony Orchestra recording as well as *James Levine's* excellent 1974 recording with the same orchestra are also worth mentioning. *Pierre Boulez's *Chicago Symphony Orchestra recording from 1999 would probably round out my top picks.


Thanks for doing these, its always worthwhile to listen to more Mahler in my book


----------



## chesapeake bay

realdealblues said:


> also both of *Leonard Bernstein's* New York Philharmonic performances (one on Sony and one on DG) are among my most listened too. Lenny's earlier performance on Sony has wonderful energy and excitement where his later recording is more fluid and dramatic. I love both and both version work for me.


Nice to see Bernstein, I think he loved Mahler's music so much he sometimes overdid things but when he gets them right it is excellent! I'm hoping he may reappear for no 3 and 7


----------



## Vaneyes

Gramophone's favorites for 2016.

Disc Awards 2016
Baroque Instrumental
Baroque Vocal
Chamber
Choral
Concerto
Contemporary
Early Music
Instrumental
Opera
Orchestral
Recital
Solo Vocal


----------



## Blancrocher

We'll shortly be embarking on a Piano Trio project, which will be managed by senza sordino. I thought it might be useful if anyone wanted to provide lists of particularly favored piano trio recordings. It could be a list of all the recordings in your collection, your top five, the best of a certain time period, or anything else. Feel free to recommend cds with many alternatives and recordings featuring new or rare material that doesn't have any competition; a ranking of recordings of a given work for performance and sound quality could be handy, in some cases.

I'll start off with a list of one, which includes some of my favorite music for this or any combination of instruments:

Schubert's Piano Trio 1 & 2, Piano Trio in B flat, and Notturno (Beaux Arts Trio) [String Trios also included, with Grumiaux performing]

...

It goes without saying that people should feel free to continue to post lists of other kinds.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm probably redundant with my favorite Piano Trios list.

*Haydn*: Nos. 28 - 31, w. BAT (Philips)
*LvB*: Ghost & Archduke, w. Istomin/Stern/Rose (Sony)
*Mendelssohn*: Nos. 1 & 2, w. KLR Trio (VOX)
*Chopin*: Piano Trio, w. Ax/Ma/Frank (Sony)
*Dvorak*: "Dumky", w. Nash Ens. (Virgin)
*Debussy/Ravel/Faure*: Piano Trios, w. Florestan Trio (Hyperion)

Honorable Mention: *Mozart*; *Schubert*; *Schumann*; *Brahms*; *Saint-Saens*; *Gerhard; Rachmaninov*; *Rawsthorne*; *Arnold*; *Schnittke*; *Shostakovich*.


----------



## senza sordino

Here are five CDs I've had a long time and cherish, about 20 years. Performance and sound and music are exemplary

Barber and Korngold violin concerti, Gil Shaham with LSO Andre Previn. 
View attachment 88551


Bartok Concerto for Orchestra and Janacek Sinfonietta, Andre Previn again this time with LA Phil
View attachment 88552


Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, Arthur Grumiaux. The sound is great, the playing is lovely. The ever so slight echo, not a dry recording but not too much echo, just enough. If only I could play like that and sound like that.
View attachment 88553


Villa Lobos conducts his own music. How many times do I come back to this? Bachianas Brasileiras no 5 will be performed at my funeral. 
View attachment 88554


Shostakovich and Prokofiev violin Concerti no 1, Vengerov plays with wild abandon, especially the fourth movement of the DSCH, not the cleanest I've heard it performed. And maybe that's why I like it, it's almost out of control.
View attachment 88555


----------



## senza sordino

Here are five more CDs I own that are all more recent, recent recordings and even more recent purchases.

Bach Orchestral Suites, fine playing, articulation is so clear. Freiburger Barockorchester 
View attachment 88556


Janacek String Quartets nos 1&2, Smetena String Quartet no 1, Jerusalem Quartet. Some here have mentioned the creepy cover, but the music is oh so good. 
View attachment 88557


I didn't really "get" the Berg violin concerto until this recording. And the Beethoven is good, though not my favourite 
Isabelle Faust with Claudio Abbado (2012)
View attachment 88558


Trio Wanderer performs Arensky piano trio no 1 and Tchaikovsky piano trio. 
View attachment 88559


That's four Harmonia Mundi Disks in a row. That's a trend

Alisa Weilerstein Solo. Here she plays Kodaly solo sonata, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado suite for cello and Sheng Seven tunes heard in China. A fantastic disk.
View attachment 88560


These are five recent purchases I'm very satisfied with, and I will enjoy for years to come.


----------



## Balthazar

Further to Blancrocher's post above, here are three of my favorite piano trio recordings:

*Dvořák ~ Piano Trios 3&4.* The classic recording with Emanuel Ax, Young Uck Kim, and Yo-Yo Ma.

*Smetana, Martinů, Eben ~ Piano Trios.* The Florestan Trio performs.

*Schumann ~ Complete Works for Piano Trio.* Leif Ove Andsnes and the Tetzlaff siblings perform.


----------



## Blancrocher

5 favorite baroque music cd acquisitions of 2016:

1. Rameau - Piano Music (Marcelle Meyer)










A constant presence in my household.

2. Bach/Scarlatti - Inventions and Sonatas (Marcelle Meyer)










A special pianist - the only one who can tear me from Gould's Inventions.

3. Corelli - Violin Sonatas (Avison Ensemble)










Amazing recorded sound - I'll be getting more from this group's Corelli series, I'm sure.

4. Mondonville - Grands Motets (Christie/Les Arts Florissants)










Such infectious melodies - and I'd never even heard of this composer till this year.

5. Scarlatti - Piano Sonatas (Anne Queffélec)










One of my favorite Scarlatti cds--maybe my favorite? Now I really need to hear Queffélec's Handel.

***

I'd be interested in others' favorite purchases - any era, any genre.


----------



## JACE

Ten favorite Brahms recordings:
*****************************
1. Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
2. Symphony No. 4; Haydn Variations; Tragic Overture / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)
3. Piano Concerto No. 1 / Rudolf Serkin, Szell, Cleveland O (Sony)
4. Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden (DG)
5. Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel, 5 CDs)
6. Clarinet Quintet / Keith Puddy, Delmé Quartet (IMP/MCA Classics)
7. Piano Quintet / Arthur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet (Sony/RCA)
8. String Quintets Nos. 1 & 2 / Brandis Quartet, Brett Dean (Nimbus/Brilliant Classics)
9. Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 - 3 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman (EMI)
10. Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Ten favorite Brahms recordings:
> *****************************
> 1. Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
> 2. Symphony No. 4; Haydn Variations; Tragic Overture / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin PO (DG)
> 3. Piano Concerto No. 1 / Rudolf Serkin, Szell, Cleveland O (Sony)
> 4. Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Franz Konwitschny, Staatskapelle Dresden (DG)
> 5. Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel, 5 CDs)
> 6. Clarinet Quintet / Keith Puddy, Delmé Quartet (IMP/MCA Classics)
> 7. Piano Quintet / Arthur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet (Sony/RCA)
> 8. String Quintets Nos. 1 & 2 / Brandis Quartet, Brett Dean (Nimbus/Brilliant Classics)
> 9. Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 - 3 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman (EMI)
> 10. Lieder / Margaret Price, James Lockhart (Orfeo)


I like this one also.


----------



## Blancrocher

2017 Grammy nominees (classical and non-classical):

http://www.grammy.com/nominees


----------



## Pugg

And Bocceli is winning the best pop album....


----------



## lextune

A few magical Sviatoslav Richter recordings:

Debussy - Estampes (Live - DG)
Prokofiev - 8th Sonata (Studio - DG)
Schumann - Fantasy (Studio - EMI)
Schumann - Waldszenen (Studio - DG)
Beethoven - The Tempest (Studio) 

I could probably list Richter recordings all day, but these few jump to mind immediately as both, brilliant interpretations, (common with Richter), and excellent recordings, (far less common).


----------



## Blancrocher

lextune said:


> A few magical Sviatoslav Richter recordings:


Great list--those are all favorites of mine, too. I would add his recording of Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis--in large part because it's the only version I can stand to listen to. I'd recommend it to anyone who is unconvinced by the work before they give up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite Barbiere di Siviglia with mezzo Rosina:









Favorite Barbiere di Siviglia with coloratura soprano Rosina:


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Concord Sonata 
Easley Blackwood, piano


----------



## lextune

hpowders said:


> Charles Ives Concord Sonata
> Easley Blackwood, piano
> 
> View attachment 90785


I don't know this recording. I've not even heard of the pianist, but I love the Concord Sonata very much. I will seek this out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JACE

Prompted by hp's post above, here are my *10 Favorite Charles Ives Recordings*:

1. Orchestral Set No. 1: _Three Places in New England_ (version for small orchestra), Set for Theatre Orchestra, and other orchestral works / Sinclair, Orchestra New England (Koch)

2. Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 4 / Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO (Sony)

3. Songs / DeGaetani & Kalish (Nonesuch)

4. Piano Sonata No. 2, Concord, Mass., 1840-60 / Marc-André Hamelin (New World)

5. Holidays Symphony, The Unanswered Question, Central Park in the Dark / Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO (Sony)

6. Orchestral Set No. 2, Symphony No. 3 / Michael Tilson Thomas, Concertgebouw Orchestra (Sony)

7. Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-4 / Shannon & Fulkerson (Bridge)

8. Music for Chorus / Gregg Smith, The Gregg Smith Singers, the Ithaca College Concert Choir, the Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, the Columbia Chamber Orchestra (Columbia, out-of-print LP)

9. String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 / Juilliard SQ; Orchestral Set No. 1: _Three Places in New England_ (version for large orchestra); Variations on "America" (orch. Schuman) / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony Essential Classics, UK only)

10. Sets for Small Orchestra / Set for Theatre Orchestra / Songs / Richard Bernas, Music Projects London, et al (Decca)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Favorite Barbiere di Siviglia with mezzo Rosina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Barbiere di Siviglia with coloratura soprano Rosina:


I am remiss to have forgotten this one which is certainly among the best and an absolutely remarkable recording:


----------



## Blancrocher

3 Favorite Gubaidulina recordings (in no particular order):

Violin Concerto 1, Homage to T.S. Eliot (Kremer/Dutoit)
Violin Concerto 2 with Bach (Mutter/Gergiev)
Viola Concerto with Kancheli (Bashmet/Gergiev)

I'm sure that her recent Triple Concerto will join that company after it has been recorded. Guess I really like her concertos!

Interested in others' preferences following our Gubaidulina-fest on the Exploring Contemporary Composers thread. As usual, the style of list is your choice.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

It looks like realdealblues left us hanging. I happen to have delved into both Mahler and Beethoven recently, so I will present my lists. I am not as good at description, but I do list them in order.

I'll start with Mahler.

There are two categories: Essential Recordings and Additional Listening.

A recording that is for an all-time great recording is followed with a ♫. (my version of a Penguin Rosette)

The recording that represents the best choice for sound quality and performance combined is followed with a ◄.

I rank them without regard to sound quality. Performance only. I assume people can decide for themselves whether a recording is too old or not. My task was to judge the performance.

*Symphony No. 1 ('Titan')*

Essential Recordings:

Bruno Walter (1939) (Music & Arts) ♫
F. Charles Adler (Tahra)
Sir John Barbirolli (Dutton) ◄
Rafael Kubelik (DG)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)

Additional Listening:

Bruno Walter (1954 live) (Urania), Dmitri Mitropoulos (1940) (Sony, Enterprise), Ernest Borsamsky (Forgotten Records), Hermann Scherchen (MCA), Rafael Kubelik (1979) (Audite), Bruno Walter (1954 studio) (Sony), Jascha Horenstein (1970) (Unicorn)

*Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')*

Essential Recordings:

John Barbirolli (1970) (EMI Great Conductors) ♫
Otto Klemperer (1965) (EMI)
Otto Klemperer (1962) (EMI) ◄
Zubin Mehta (Decca)
Simon Rattle (EMI)

Additional Listening:

Otto Klemperer (1951) (Decca, Guild, Archipel, Verona), Bruno Walter (1948 NYPO) (Bruno Walter Society, Music in the Mail), Hermann Scherchen (1959) (MCA), Leopold Stokowski (BBC), Leonard Bernstein (1963) (Sony), Bruno Walter (1957) (Music & Arts)

*Symphony No. 3*

Essential Recordings:

F. Charles Adler (1952 studio) (Harmonia Mundi, Music & Arts)
Jascha Horenstein (Unicorn) ◄
Sir John Barbirolli (1969) (BBC)
Leonard Bernstein (Sony)

Additional Listening:

Dmitri Mitropoulos (1960) (Tahra, ICA, Archipel), Claudio Abbado (1982) (DG), Bernhard Haitink (1966) (Philips), Hermann Scherchen (1950) (Tahra), Rafael Kubelik (Audite), James Levine (RCA)

*Symphony No. 4*

Essential Recordings:

Jo Vincent/Willem Mengelberg (Philips, Grammofono, Dante Lys, Iron Needle) ♫
Heather Harper/Sir John Barbirolli (BBC) 
Hilde Güden/Bruno Walter (1955) (DG, Andromeda)
Margaret Price/Jascha Horenstein (CfP) ◄

Additional Listening:

Irmgard Seefried/Bruno Walter (1950) (MCA, Orfeo, Tahra), Irmgard Seefried/Bruno Walter (1953) (Tahra, Music & Arts), Emmy Loose/Paul Kletzki (EMI), Judith Raskin/George Szell (Sony), Kathleen Battle/Lorin Maazel (Sony), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/Otto Klemperer (EMI), Lucia Popp/Klaus Tennstedt (EMI)

*Symphony No. 5*

Essential Recordings:

Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ♫ ◄	
Jascha Horenstein (Pristine)
Frank Shipway (RPO)
Rudolf Schwarz (Everest)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)

Additional Listening:

Václav Neumann (1967) (Philips, Brilliant Classics), Bruno Walter (Sony), Hermann Scherchen (1953) (Westminster), Dmitri Mitropoulos (Music & Arts), Hermann Scherchen (1962) (Stradivarius, Living Stage), Rafael Kubelik (1951) (Tahra), Rudolf Barshai (Brilliant Classics), James Levine (1978) (RCA), Klaus Tennstedt (1988), Claudio Abbado (DG), Herbert von Karajan (DG)

*Symphony No. 6*

Essential Recordings:

Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ♫ ◄
Eduard van Beinum (Tahra)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)

Additional Listening:

Jascha Horenstein (1969) (BBC), Sir John Barbirolli (Testament), Dmitri Mitropoulos (1955) (Archipel, NYPO), Hermann Scherchen (1961) (Tahra), Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Herbert von Karajan (DG), Thomas Sanderling (Real Sound)

*Symphony No. 7*

Essential Recordings:

Otto Klemperer (EMI) ♫ ◄
Jascha Horenstein (Music & Arts, BBC)
Hermann Scherchen (1965) (Music & Arts)
Claudio Abbado (1984) (DG)

Additional Listening:

Kirill Kondrashin (1975) (Melodiya), Sir John Barbirolli (BBC, Barbirolli Society), Leonard Bernstein (DG), Sir Simon Rattle (EMI), Daniel Barenboim (Warner)

*Symphony No. 8 ('Symphony of a thousand')*

Essential Recordings:

Jascha Horenstein (BBC) ♫
Dmitri Mitropoulos (Orfeo, Music & Arts)
Leonard Bernstein (DG) ◄
Georg Solti (Decca)

Additional Listening:

Wyn Morris (Pickwick), Hermann Scherchen (Tahra), Leopold Stokowski (1950) (Archipel, United Classics), Eduard Flipse (RPO, Scribendum), Claudio Abbado (1995) (DG), Klaus Tennstedt (EMI), Giuseppe Sinopoli (DG)

*Symphony No. 9*

Essential Recordings:

Sir John Barbirolli (1960) (IDIS, Archipel) ♫
Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ◄
Bruno Walter (EMI, Dutton)
Herbert von Karajan (1982) (DG)
Otto Klemperer (EMI)
Jascha Horenstein (1966) (Music & Arts)

Additional Listening:

Kirill Kondrashin (Melodiya), Karel Ancerl (Supraphon), Leonard Bernstein (1979), Sir Simon Rattle (2007) (EMI), Jascha Horenstein (1953) (Vox), Bernard Haitink (Philips), Bruno Walter (Sony), Carlo Maria Giulini (DG)

*Kindertotenlieder*

Essential Recordings:

Kathleen Ferrier/Bruno Walter (EMI) ♫
Janet Baker/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ◄
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Rudolf Kempe (EMI)

Additional Listening:

Kathleen Ferrier/Otto Klemperer (Decca), Janet Baker/Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Karl Böhm (DG), Kirsten Flagstad/Sir Adrian Boult (Decca), Christa Ludwig/André Vandernoot (EMI)

*Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*

Essential Recordings:

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Wilhelm Furtwängler (EMI)
Janet Baker/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ◄

Additional Listening:

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Rafael Kubelik (DG), Kirsten Flagstad/Sir Adrian Boult (Decca), Christa Ludwig/Sir Adrian Boult (EMI)

*Rückert-Lieder*

Essential Recordings:

Janet Baker/Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) ◄

Additional Listening:

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Karl Böhm (DG), Christa Ludwig/Otto Klemperer (EMI)

*Das klagende Lied*

Essential Recordings:

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (IMP, ICA) ◄
Sir Simon Rattle (EMI)

Additional Listening:

Wyn Morris (IMP, Nimbus), Riccardo Chailly (Decca)

*Des knaben Wunderhorn*

Essential Recordings:

Felix Prohaska (Vanguard) ◄

Additional Listening:

George Szell (EMI), Wyn Morris (IMP)

*Das Lied von der Erde*

Essential Recordings:

Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (live) (Tahra, Andromeda) ♫
Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (studio) (Decca) ♫
Kersten Thorborg/Carl Martin Ohman/Carl Schuricht (Minerva)
Alfreda Hodgson/John Mitchinson/Jascha Horenstein (BBC)
Janet Baker/Waldemar Kmentt/Rafael Kubelik (Audite)
Christa Ludwig/Fritz Wunderlich/Otto Klemperer (EMI) ◄

Additional Listening:

Kathleen Ferrier/Sir John Barbirolli (APR, Dutton), Kersten Thorborg/Charles Kullmann/Bruno Walter (Dutton, Naxos), Janet Baker/John Mitchinson/Raymond Leppard (BBC), Maureen Forester/Richard Lewis/Bruno Walter (Music & Arts), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Murray Dickie/Paul Kletzki (EMI), Brigitte Fassbaender/Francisco Arraiza/Carlo Maria Giulini (Testament), Nan Merriman/Ernt Haefliger/Eduard van Beinum (Philips), Janet Baker/James King/Bernhard Haitink (Philips)


----------



## wkasimer

A great Mahler list, Brahmsianhorn, but I'm curious about this one:



> Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
> 
> Essential Recordings:
> 
> John Barbirolli (1970) (EMI) ♫


Is this really on EMI? I'm not aware of a commercial Mahler 2 with Barbirolli.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> A great Mahler list, Brahmsianhorn, but I'm curious about this one:
> 
> Is this really on EMI? I'm not aware of a commercial Mahler 2 with Barbirolli.


It is the EMI Great Conductors series. I added that to the label description for clarity. I noticed on Amazon it does not come up under Mahler but does when you search Barbirolli Great Conductors.

There is a very detailed writeup of the performance from Tony Duggan in his invaluable Mahler blog series (near to the bottom of the page): http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler2.htm

Duggan favors Klemperer's live 1965 Mahler 2. I think it is very close between that one and Barbirolli. Klemperer provides granite-like architecture as always, whereas Barbirolli is more overtly emotional. I just think in the final analysis it is Barbirolli's version that does the work full justice. Klemperer's rein is ever slightly too tight in comparison, though the power is undeniable. With Barbirolli you truly feel that the full glory and emotion comes through.


----------



## Merl

As I'm a bit of a symphony cycle nerd, then maybe I should post my current top ten symphony cycles by a few composers. Remember these are my current lists. I often change these. Here's my current Top Five Schumann cycles:

1. *Tilson Thomas / SFSO* 
An excellent set. Sumptuously recorded and played. Great detail for live recordings and those strings and woodwinds are just delightful. Superb account of the 2nd symphony. My current go-to (but probably cos I've just got it).

2. *Ticciati / SCO*
The smaller forces dont make this a scratchy. scrawny set. Rather they bring out the inner beauty and flow of the symphonies. Don't be fooled into thinking it will lack umph as there's plenty of weight in this cycle. A cracker!

3. *Sawallisch / Dresden Staatskapelle*
The benchmark. The first Schumann cycle I owned and the standard I judge everything against. Sawallisch gets the usual incredibly high standard of playing from the Dresden forces and the whole set is gripping. This is never out of my top 3, tbh.

4. *Bernstein / VPO*
I'm not a fan of Lenny but his VPO Schumann set is so gorgeously played it's impossible to resist. This is romantic, emotional Schumann of the highest order, captured in sharp, clear sound. I love this set.

5. *Zinman / Tonhalle*
Zinman's Beethoven cycle was good but lacked something special, for me. However, his stripped-back, weighty and unromantic approach to Schumann really works. If you love his LvB cycle you'll love this but even if you don't there's lots here to admire and the Tonhalle play outta their skins.


----------



## Merl

As my most collected symphony cycle composer, listing 5 Beethoven sets is a nightmare so I'll go with 10 cycles I'm currently playing more regularly. Even narrowing that down from over 100 sets is still daunting. I've gone for consistency. Here goes........

1. *Blomstedt / Dresden Staatskapelle*
No excuses for sticking this at number 1 as it's the set I return to often. It may be analogue and mid-paced but it's so beefy and consistent I fell in love with it from the moment I heard it. It's also the cheapest set I ever bought (£2 from Superdrug - what a bargain). Big-band Beethoven with lots of umph, it never drags and has a great 7th and 9th but the whole set is consistently excellent (damn that bass is great!). Much better but slower than Blomstedt's new cycle with Leipzig. I never tire of this set.

2. *Dudamel / Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra*
This cycle was a real grower for me. Independently released, I only came upon this recently but I'm glad I did. One might expect it to be fiery and swift (and there are a few moments where Dudamel does this but it's only fleetingly) but this is a much more relaxed approach to Beethoven than Dudamel's earlier DG recordings (damn, his 5th and 7th on DG are just so exciting though). At first I was unconvinced but he gets it right with sensible and lovely rhythms especially in the even numbered symphonies. I like this set a lot. Check it out if you haven't heard it. It will probably slip down the list but currently it's occupying a high spot due to the heavy rotation I'm giving it.

3. *Chailly / Gewandhausorchester*
One of the quickest sets I own and still an exceptional cycle. The Leipzig forces play beautifuly throughout and the whole cycle is gripping, joyful and exciting. Fantastic recording and a superb 7th make this an indispensable set for me. It may not be for everyone (and the 5th is not great) but I love it. Sounds amazing at high volume.

4. *Karajan / BPO 63*
The gold standard for me and my first Beethoven cycle. Still one of the mightiest 9ths on record and a model of consistency (I even love the 6th on here but others don't). Karajan's rhythms are just perfect and it's big-boned and played immaculately by the BPO. Benchmark cycle to measure all others against.

5. *Kubelik / various*
Kubelik used 9 different orchestras for this set and yet you wouldn't know. There's not a bummer in the cycle and symphonies 6-9 are particularly impressive (the Pastoral is lovely). Not the quickest cycle but Kubelik gets such committed playing from each orchestra that it never seems unduly tardy.

6. *Maag / Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto*
A consistently fine set with a great sense of line. Maag paces each symphony so well that the whole set becomes immensely likeable. Most people who have heard it rate this set and for good reason.

7. *Solti / CSO & Szell / Cleveland*
Classic Beethoven cycles that have been around for years. Both are big, bold and powerful. Szell's 4th, 7th and 9th are exemplary as are Solti's strong Eroica and exciting 9th. I love both these sets equally so I bundled them together.

8. *Kletzki / Czech PO*
Rather slow readings of the symphonies but that doesn't make them dull (far from it). Kletzki brings out the inner detail especially in the even-numbered symphonies (love his 4th and 8th). Superb recording for its age and the Czech forces play beautifully, as you'd expect.

9. *Haitink / LSO*
For me this is Haitink's best cycle by far and capped by an excellent 4th, 6th and 7th and a slow-burning 9th (it gets better as it goes on). Not everyone loved this cycle (although most reviews were more than positive) but it's not got a bad performance on it and demands repated listens to fully appreciate it. The LSO play magnificently through it all.

10. *Immerseel / Anima Eterna*
Just creeping ahead of Krivine, as my only HIP cycle on this list, comes this superb set. Immerseel and co. knock out a series of thrilling performances of each symphony and the 6th and 7th in this cycle are immense. The recording is immediate and clear and although the 9th lacks clout (as it usually does, IMO, in HIP performances) it's still a very good account. Everywhere else this set is tremendous. This makes Scratchy Roger's first LCP cycle and Herreweghe's scrawny set sound rubbish. I return to this cycle often.

Bubbling under, at the moment......Gardiner / ORR, Fischer / RCO, Rattle / BPO, Barenboim / Dresden.


----------



## Merl

Sorry for a third consecutive post but I'm on a roll! Schubert, like Beethoven, is well-served in the symphony department by a host of very good symphony cycles but here's my current top 5 Schubert cycles. As before this list changes fairly often but there are a few that won't move out of this top five.

1. Davis / Dresden Staatskapele
This one sits proudly atop my cycles list as it is pure class. Others have their odd weaker performance but this one is just superb, throughout. The Dresden crew are on top form and the sheer joy of their music-making propels each performance along. Davis judges rhythms perfectly and never labour's in this repertoire. I come back to this cycle more than any other as it is consistently top-drawer. I once read a review that called this set 'the perfect library set' (after a glowing review). It's much better than that. It's a wonderful exercise in bringing music to life.

2. Harnoncourt / COE

Like Davis this is an equally terrific cycle. Harnoncourt has a firm grasp of the music from the start and never gets sloppy or over-romantic. These aren't broad readings, they're just really well controlled so dynamics are there but not OTT. Harnoncourt moves his forces forward in sensible, forward accounts that let the music breathe.

3. Immerseel/ Anima Eterna

The best of the period performances, for me, is the Immerseel set. Bruggen and Minkowski have their charms but Immerseel's Schubert is lithe, supple, brisk and packed with small details that give it a lovely feel. You feel that they're enjoying playing these symphonies a lot and the whole set has a lovely, transparent recording. A few months back this had ascended to the top of my list. It may end up back there at some point.

4. Menuhin / Sinfonia Varsovia

This was the first Schubert set that really gripped me and has remained a favourite, ever since. Some conductors have the unfortunate ability of making Schubert's symphonies sound bloated and stuffy (the biggest complaint I have about Barenboim's beautifully played but awkward set). Menuhin takes a totally different approach. He takes the set at an almost HIP speed and rather than try to be grandiose and pompous he gets his players to produce brisk, un-mannered and characterful playing that sounds fresh and invigorating. Still, after all these years, an exemplary cycle.

5. Marriner / ASMF

Marriner's huge cycle, incorporating Newbould's completions, is a massive achievement. Not only is the sound of these dics uniformly excellent but Marriner's expertly pointed rhythms, detail and momentum makes this an essential set. I can't believe I bought this set for £3 second-hand some years back (and in PRISTINE condition).


----------



## realdealblues

Brahmsianhorn said:


> It looks like realdealblues left us hanging.


Life got busy, I still have my lists, just didn't have the time to write everything up. I am determined to finish my Mahler list and a few others this year.


----------



## wkasimer

> It is the EMI Great Conductors series. I added that to the label description for clarity. I noticed on Amazon it does not come up under Mahler but does when you search Barbirolli Great Conductors.


Ah...thanks! I found a copy on eBay for $6.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> Ah...thanks! I found a copy on eBay for $6.


Sounds like you found a great deal!


----------



## wkasimer

BTW, for the three solo voice cycles, I'd consider Peter Mattei essential listening:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> BTW, for the three solo voice cycles, I'd consider Peter Mattei essential listening:
> 
> View attachment 100775


I didn't even know about this recording, and I'm a big Peter Mattei fan!


----------



## wkasimer

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I didn't even know about this recording, and I'm a big Peter Mattei fan!


I suspected as much. For some reason, he doesn't make many records, and most of them are nearly invisible...

Mattei's Mahler is obviously very different from Fischer-Dieskau's.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

wkasimer said:


> I suspected as much. For some reason, he doesn't make many records, and most of them are nearly invisible...
> 
> Mattei's Mahler is obviously very different from Fischer-Dieskau's.


I have his Stenhammer songs and Durufle Requiem, both favorites of mine.


----------



## Nipper

My most-played *Beethoven Symphony No. 1*:

Paul Kletzki, CPO
Günter Wand, NDRSO
Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden

Honorable Mention:

Toscanini, NBC '51
HvK, BPO '63
Cluytens, BPO
Reiner, CSO
Chailly, LG
Bernstein, VPO


----------



## Nipper

My most-played *Beethoven Symphony No. 2*:

Herbert von Karajan, BPO '77
Paul Kletzki, CPO
André Cluytens, BPO
Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin
George Szell, Cleveland
Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden

Honorable Mention:

Haitink, LSO
Wand, NDRSO
Walter, ColSO
Gardiner, ORR
Reiner, Pittsburgh


----------

